# snows and speaks



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

This fall season I wil be running sillosock snow and speak decoys. I will have about five hundred snows and two dozon of the sillosock harvester packs that come four 3d sentries and 8 feeders per dozen. where im at in southern louisana specks are the king of geese. not very many people chase snows hard, I am going to start chasing snows and specks this season, was hoping you boys up north could give some advice on how well the two species spread will work. meaning will specks and snows work down to decoys of the two species next are mixed in with each other. Any advice would be most welcomed.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I know a few guys that do it and works well for them but I've never done it, but I do know that this spring hunting snows
we had specks in our face all day. That's in the spring though :-?


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Yea i had some specks decoy for me this year with my mouth call and just snow decoys out. so im hoping when i add the speck decoys in that i can get them to work even better and and try for some two species limits this fall. thanks for the info.


----------

